# Before and after the groomers



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Her is a before and after pic of Toffee after being at the groomers
















And a pic of her after swimming which she loves


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha thats one for the mucky pup thread. lovely photos


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thankyou
Can i just say your 3 are gorgeous, u got them in Lincoln ????
I am a scott and live in Lincs, would love a blaCK and white one


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah got them from Lincoln, what part of Scotland are you from originally and what made you move.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's beautiful.  Gorgeous color and lots of character!


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

kendal said:


> yeah got them from Lincoln, what part of Scotland are you from originally and what made you move.


Hi
Was from the borders, St Boswells nr Melrose, Galashiels. Moved to be with my now husband!! Been here 10 years!! 
Why did u come so far for your dogs??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

at the time we couple find a breeders in out aria the only breeders we forund in scotland didnt sound good as she doge some of our questions. and we just kept going back.


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

kendal said:


> at the time we couple find a breeders in out aria the only breeders we forund in scotland didnt sound good as she doge some of our questions. and we just kept going back.


3 times, any more ??
My hubby says he would have another as no moulting, no trouble and adorable


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> She's beautiful.  Gorgeous color and lots of character!


Thankyou
Yours is beautiful, diff cut from the one my toffee had lol but dont think she has done one before


----------



## ACARTER (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful. Toffee looks like a giant version of my puppy Toby!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Toffee got a great haircut!


----------



## HayleyC (Dec 13, 2009)

Pammy your two are lovely! What is really strange is we have the same combination, Alfie, a miniature labradoodle and Maisy a toy american cockapoo. Here is a pic of our terrible two


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

HayleyC said:


> Pammy your two are lovely! What is really strange is we have the same combination, Alfie, a miniature labradoodle and Maisy a toy american cockapoo. Here is a pic of our terrible two


Wow they look like the same 2, i am near u as well, maybe they r related. what a gorgeous pic


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

Dave said:


> Toffee got a great haircut!


Thanks Dave, next time i will leave her chin longer, Benny looks gorgeous and very similar


----------



## pammy67 (Aug 28, 2010)

pammy67 said:


> Wow they look like the same 2, i am near u as well, maybe they r related. what a gorgeous pic


But no, as Toffeee is a standard size and Leo is a massive 6 month old doodle but they are still like 2 sets of twins.
HOw old are yours????


----------

